# Replaced my siphon filter



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

No not the 90's playstation game, anyone remember that one? Finally got around to ordering replaent cloth filters for my hario siphon. Can't believe the difference. I took the old one out of the fridge the other day, fitted it in the upper vessel and filled it with hot water. Hardly any dripped through. It also took forever to draw down during use. Thought I might have ground too fine. Replacement one on today and pour hot water on the top vessel and it ran straight through. Back to the normal draw down. Coffee was undrinkable the other morning. Back to a tasty clean cup this evening. I'll not leave it as long the next time!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

There was a 90's play station game called 'replaced my siphon filter'? Must have missed that one, probably too busy playing grand tourismo and cool borders 3.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> There was a 90's play station game called 'replaced my siphon filter'? Must have missed that one, probably too busy playing grand tourismo and cool borders 3.


It was called "syphon filter" you berk. Was a bit like an early version of splinter cell.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Ha, I didn't actually think it was called 'replaced my...' Still haven't heard of it. Anyway weren't you more of a 'snes' fan than a play station?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Ha, I didn't actually think it was called 'replaced my...' Still haven't heard of it. Anyway weren't you more of a 'snes' fan than a play station?


I think you're getting your console timeline mixed up. Snes was more of a mega drive competitor. Playstation was a later addition. Is this getting a bit off topic


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mega drive was classic .

I also pissed away days if not hours on play station one games such as aliens and die hard trilogy


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mega drive was classic .
> 
> I also pissed away days if not hours on play station one games such as aliens and die hard trilogy


Colin and me were a bit late to the game, still remember the Christmas we got our megadrive. Micro machines was one of my favourites. Sonic 1&2 also classics. What about streets of rage!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Neill said:


> I think you're getting your console timeline mixed up. Snes was more of a mega drive competitor. Playstation was a later addition. Is this getting a bit off topic


I always considered the Nintendo platforms to be inferior to Sony anyway!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mega drive was classic .
> 
> I also pissed away days if not hours on play station one games such as aliens and die hard trilogy


The one with the light gun? Used to love that game!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I had a gun too for it

Three different games based on the first three films

Middle one was the best


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:



> Colin and me were a bit late to the game, still remember the Christmas we got our megadrive. Micro machines was one of my favourites. Sonic 1&2 also classics. What about streets of rage!


Micro machines rocked

There was one version of nhl hockey, the one where you could make people fight ( anyone seen Swingers ? )

That overtook our shared houses collective life for a while.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I seem to remember there was a function to play multi player on micro machines where you had two people per controller. I love trying to explain stuff like this to today's teenagers. They find it unthinkable that there was actually a wire connecting the controller to the console, let alone what the games were like!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> I seem to remember there was a function to play multi player on micro machines where you had two people per controller. I love trying to explain stuff like this to today's teenagers. They find it unthinkable that there was actually a wire connecting the controller to the console, let alone what the games were like!


That's true. There were 2 extra controller sockets built in to the cartridge for the second game.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Ha, I hadn't remembered that the two extra sockets were in the cartridge!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Ha, I hadn't remembered that the two extra sockets were in the cartridge!


It also had memory built in to the cartridge. A revolution. You could save game stats. Used to share it back and forward with friends at school and each time we'd try and break each other's best times.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If Neil ever comes over , we need a coffee forums north west , mega drive competition !


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> If Neil ever comes over , we need a coffee forums north west , mega drive competition !


Ha, I'm in for that!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> If Neil ever comes over , we need a coffee forums north west , mega drive competition !


Our megadrive is still at our parents house and I think I got the remotes near enough working last time I took it out. I need to sort a trip over out!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Get on it Neill!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Did any of you play the track and field games? We were addicted to those.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

lookseehear said:


> Did any of you play the track and field games? We were addicted to those.


I had one of the Winter Olympics games but don't think I had a track and field one.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I remember Nagano and Sydney 2000 on the PlayStation. Also great games.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Loved Syphon Filter and I wasn't really into gaming. A bit of stealth and a bit of shooting. I did like Doom on the PC as well though. That used to give me the heeby jeebies in a darkened room.


----------

